# Question for a cabinet pro.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If you're a cabinet professional, sound off. I need some advice about a build I have coming up and I only want professional advice.

It involves construction techniques for a 36" floating vanity.

Thank you.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

These are the ones I got permission to post.

The big one










These are actually file cabinets, lots of weight.










1 1/2" scalloped oak with stone top and bottom


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

My floating cabinets always use magnetic levitation. It works like a charm, that is until the flux capaciter goes bad, and then the failure is spectacular.

Greg


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Greg* I think you may be using the old nuclear fission powered version… Try using the newer fusion powered one… we hook ours directly to the garbage disposal in the kitchen. Haven't had a call back since we made the switch!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry, Russell, but you asked for it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

poopiekat, you know what it's like here. It's good for light hearted discussions, but when you really need something it's best to make friends with the pro's. Posting a question gets so many responses that I can't keep up with the thread. I'm more of a one on one guy.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I know you were asking a cabinet pro, but I thought I would try to help anyway.
This is what I would do. Take it for what it's worth, it's the internet, use it to build your own idea.
I wouldn't mess with putting a pc of plywood on the wall 1st. You just need to find the studs and put in lag bolts with a washer and you should be good to go. If your still worried about it add some liquid nail when you attach it.
3' isn't going to be too much, as long as you can hit 2 studs. 
The lag bolts are going to hold, even if you stand on it to change a light bulb…


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

On my decorative cabinets I use a French cleat ( hanging rail ), it makes for an easy, neat installation. For kitchens & vanity units, a hanging rail. Search for a section drawing of a kit / vanity cabinet.

A chance to show some wall cabinets.























































French cleat & wall cleat










kitchen hanging rail, fixed to sides & top. A base cabinet / vanity will have a loose top. Another rail, like the hanging rail is used to form an L, very strong.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Those are great Bill. Thanks for sharing.

Greg


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks and you're welcome Greg.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I don't know if I'm a 100% professional so I won't waste my time telling how I'd do it. I'll just send you here.

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Floating_Vanity_Structural_Attachment.html

If you spend some time with Google you'll find all kind of stuff, videos and hardware on this subject.

It not that hard. Good Luck.

P.S. I know some professions cabinet makers but they have never done a floating vanity.


----------

